# Step by Step Flake or Icepearl job



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

One of the most popular custom paint jobs out there is the flake job. Tri-stage pearls are also popular, and now the new ice-pearls are becoming popular

With flakes, you should start by choosing a metallic base coat, similar in color to the flake you want to use. (I.E. red medium flake over metallic burgundy base) 

There are lots of flakes, peals and ice-pearls out in the marked from a verity of suppliers.......

Ice pearls are very similar to mini-flake and are applied the same. And you can use this same methed to apply tri-stage pearls too

For those of you who like large to jumbo size flake, You will need to use a primer gun with a 1.8 to 2.2 size nozzle/cap. When spraying these larger flakes

For medium to ultra-mini flakes, ice-pearls, and tri-stage pearls A normal 1.4mm nozzle/cap will work fine

After laying down your base, clean your gun, and begin mixing your flake, pearl or ice-pearl.

When it comes to mixing every one has there own proportions. 
I like doing 1oz of flake for every sprayble quart of clear. 
1/2oz of ice-pearl for every sprayble quart of clear
and 1/4oz of tri-stage pearl for every sprayble quart of clear
Mix enough to do the entire car, don’t mix it one quart at a time. 

You may use normal top coat clear, or a mid-coat clear. I like using a mid-coat clear because I find it easer to lay, you will get les build, and it’s a bit cheaper then topcoat clear. It also has a higher resistance to "running or sagging"

Keep your mixing cups and buckets clean, as well as the continuers of clear.......Though you can strain tri-stage pearls, you will not be able to strain your flakes or ice-pearls, and if you have a straining filter in your gun cup, you will need to remove it. 

Only half fill your gun cup before spraying each section.
Adjust your fan on your gun to wide open. Adjust the rest of your gun to your preference

Using at least 75% overlap you will walk the length of the car, in an even and steady pace, *moveing about twice as fast as you normally would when spraying a base or clear.* You will hold the gun about 10” from the surface as you move.

All of the flake/clear mix coats will be light/medium coats, and not wet coats.

After finishing one section of the car, empty out what's left in your gun cup into your mixing bucket and thoroughly stir. Half fill your gun cup and move on to the next section. Do this after each section.

After the first 2 coats, you will be able to look at the car and till if it has enough effect. If you want more, simply spray more coats

After your last coat , mix your topcoat clear, and lay down *at least 3* coats of clear (I go with 4 but no more then 5) to burry the flake or ice-pearls . If you do not have enough clear burring the flake, you may sand through the clear during the flowcoat process or buffing process, witch will result in scraped silver flakes. Not a good thing

Because of the high build of mixed clear and top-coat clear, you will have orange peel and it will have to be buffed or flow-coaded.

Let it sit for a couple of days, and it will then be ready for sanding and flowcoating, or cutting and buffing



Just like any other process of painting, I know many painters have many other wayz of doing things...........If you have a good tip or suggestion, please add it on :thumbsup:


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

thx Mi Estilo CC for the awesome tutorial. It's a really good tutorial


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

You should write a book!!!Very helpful hints for all of us!


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

whats the difference of a top coat clear and a mid coat clear? and how much flake should i buy for a s10 blazer? also what size flake is easiest to spray?


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

i just sprayed my 64 first time painting. it has a Chrome Green basecoat
and f-23 HOK mini flake or ultra mini all i know is they are really small! i covered my car crazy like already....but i am adding more coats....and then im going to lay 2 coats and then flowcoat 2 days later! but in all...my car came out wondeful! ive already tons of people stop and check it out and give me comments on how nice it is!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdown64ss_@Dec 17 2004, 07:13 PM
> *whats the difference of a top coat clear and a mid coat clear? and how much flake should i buy for a s10 blazer? also what size flake is easiest to spray?
> [snapback]2518318[/snapback]​*



Mid coat clear acts more like a base coat.......

It reduces 1:1 just like a base
It doese not use a catylist 
It flashes dull in about 10 to 15 minuts just like a base
It has too be top coated with normal clear
And it's low build


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

damn. good info!


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

midcoat clear is exactly the same as normal base, but whit out pigments in. VERY GOOD info about the flake, im sprayin my chrysler cordoba 79 soon gonna flake it whit some mid blue pearl....Nice


PEACE!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i got a question, ive seen cars with flames and graphics that when u look at where the flames stop and the regular paint starts the paint is raised, like it layered it up. what do u do so that the entire serface is one height
sorry hope its not too dumb of a question


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Dec 18 2004, 02:26 PM
> *i got a question, ive seen cars with flames and graphics that when u look at where the flames stop and the regular paint starts the paint is raised, like it layered it up.  what do u do so that the entire serface is one height
> sorry hope its not too dumb of a question
> [snapback]2519830[/snapback]​*



No, thats a good question........


Just like flake, patterns and other art work, also need to be "buried" under clear.
After spraying your patterns and removing any masking, contenue with clear, but lay at least 3 coats and as much as 5 coats of clear to bury it. Let it dry for a couple days then block and hand sand with 600 grit, until the serface is nice, smooth and leveled, you can now flow coat it, or spray 2 more coats of normal clear, let dry then cut and buff.

You will end up with a nice smooth serface. Run your hand over the lines and feel nothing


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 18 2004, 03:55 PM
> *No, thats a good question........
> Just like flake, patterns and other art work, also need to be "buried" under clear.
> After spraying your patterns and removing any masking, contenue with clear, but lay as much at least 3 coats and as much as 5 coats of clear to bury it.  Let it dry for a couple days then black and hand sand with 600 grit, until the serface is nice, smooth and leveled, you can now flow coat it, or spray 2 more coats of normal clear, let dry then cut and buff.
> ...


thanx its appreciated


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

the only thing i would add to this is when you are spraying pearl......in the powder form make damn sure the pearl is stirred up enough in the gun cup.....


because if it's not it will be shot out the gun into your clear :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll be using intercoat clear this time. I had a couple of sags in my last attempt and won't go back down that avenue. I'm already nervous about reshooting it and don't want to fuck up again. 

My trouble started when I began running out of material (flake/clear) to use so I slowed down my pace, tightened up my pattern, and try to cover it in one pass.......THAT'S A BIGGGG NO-NO!!!!

This time I'll have 1 gallon of intercoat clear and a full jar of flake. I plan on opening up my fan and dusting the shit on this time!!!! I'm going for 2 or 3 coats rather than 1 thick one.

Also, 1 oz. of flake.......is that one tablespoon?? I think last time I mixed 2 tablespoons per quart

Great topic man!!


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Instead of mixing quart per quart........Just get a gallen or 1.5 gal. mixing bucket, and mix it all at once............Use about half a jar (3oz) or the whole jar (6oz) for some extra bling bling, mix well.

After doing a section, pore out whats left in your cup, in the bucket and stir some more. Refill your cup about half way and contenue....
This will make sure that each coat has the same consistancy as the one befor it, and it makes mixing the flake so much easer


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

One more thing.......You don't want your distance much higher then 12" becouse the further you are, the more overspay you'll get........wich means less flake on your ride, and more on the flore (and evrywere else for that matter)

Instead of a greater distance, just move faster in order to "mist" it on......the same technique goes for the "tackcoat" when dealing with clears


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

So you say about 3/4 of a full cup of flake for 1 gallon will do me good??


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

TOO MUCH ..... You should be able to cover your car with flakes with 1 or 2 quarts of clear ........ You can mix the flakes damn thick in that 1 quart & use the technique listed by me or Mi Estilo.....


I mix the shit extra thick in the clear & let the shit fly..... 







-- I see where you said you tightened up your pattern & that because you were running out of material but, that was the opposite of what you should have done it appears to me........... You can do your flakes with 1 coat - Just like a tack coat so to speak....... I like to call it "Dust" the flakes on the car ... you can use any term however .......


James , when you gonna spray this time ????? After the holidays ?? LMK


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

damn good info, love all your how to topics, very helpful


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I figured i would post this up to show a pearl on a base ........ Its is a yellow base , KBC apple red & then Godl pearl over that ..........


- Just for kicks ...............


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

And yes , the Blata pocket rocket does have a "Sneekey Pete" Nitrous system on it ..... It has a Liquid cooled 48 CC engine, & it tops out around 70mph ........ 


Its not the fastest out there but, This as good as my buddy could get his to do for 4 grand


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Dec 20 2004, 05:12 PM
> *TOO MUCH ..... You should be able to cover your car with flakes with 1 or 2 quarts of clear ........ You can mix the flakes damn thick in that 1 quart & use the technique listed by me or Mi Estilo.....
> I mix the shit extra thick in the clear & let the shit fly.....
> -- I see where you said you tightened up your pattern & that because you were running out of material but, that was the opposite of what you should have done it appears to me........... You can do your flakes with 1 coat - Just like a tack coat so to speak.......  I like to call it "Dust" the flakes on the car ... you can use any term however .......
> ...


why is it better to mist or dust the flakes and pearls?i laid mine on like a wet coat, and they seem to be fine?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 1 2005, 04:55 PM
> *why is it better to mist or dust the flakes and pearls?i laid mine on like a wet coat, and they seem to be fine?
> [snapback]3210840[/snapback]​*



Medium to light coats are less likely to "tigerstripe" on you then wet coats.

You would use medium to light coats on flakes, pearls, metalics, and candies.

Wet coats are mostly for clear, solid single stages, and primer.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## bumpertobumperauto (Aug 10, 2005)

hi all flakes are definately cool, we use osf (old school flake) here 
in our shop , to get the bling on we shoot right over hok black base
then mix the flake into the inter-coat clear or sometimes right into clear and we get great results ill post some good pics of some flake jobs we have done this week. keep on flakin! :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Large flake and the flakebuster gun........



> _Originally posted by Jake Jizzo+Feb 23 2005, 08:30 PM~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But you should try a shiphon fed primer gun with a large tip, and throw a marble in there to help adjetate.......if it clogs, then pick up one those cheep spot blaster guns


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

quesion i want to paint my 63 pearl white but i need some mini flake on it whats the diference on mini flake and ice pearl?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Well they both have great sparkle.......flake has a bit more sparkle then ice pearl, but then again you can controle how much sparkle you get by the amount of flake or ice you put on it........

The main defrence in appearance is the ice tends to desapear in low/no light, then come alive when the sun, headlights, or streatlights hit it.

were as flake leaves a spekled dust like look in low light.......espesualy over black and white........thats why ice is perfect over those colors.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

THANKS SO JUST GO WITH ICE HUH? IS BETTER.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I have an up comming ice job, and I will post pics 
blue ice over light blue metalic


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Jun 1 2005, 07:55 PM~3210840
> *why is it better to mist or dust the flakes and pearls?i laid mine on like a wet coat, and they seem to be fine?
> *



STREET SWEEPAZ DONT HAVE ANY GOOD CREDIBILITY ON THIS SITE.


----------



## Day Day (Oct 9, 2003)

i just have one question about the whole flake job how to you sey your shhotin the flake with the mid coat clear and you said that whole thing with sanidn flake is bad well i was just wonder cuz im tryen to gather info before i try to flake my s-10 spray a few coats of bas wetsanded in between then wetsand before the midcoat clear with flake but im lost after that with the whole sanding part im thinkin bout just trial and error on some olf hoods i have but i want to know before it gets on my nerves and i give up lol


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Got the pics back from the blue monte, but most didn't come out at all 

here are the three that did........I'm trying to get a hold of my friend who new the owner of the car to get some more.


At least they were close ups so you can see some of the ice pearl in it...

It's "frenche blue" under 2oz's of blue ice pearl.

[attachmentid=291476]

[attachmentid=291477]

[attachmentid=291479]


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 20 2004, 12:27 PM~2524663
> *Instead of mixing quart per quart........Just get a gallen or 1.5 gal. mixing bucket, and mix it all at once............Use about half a jar (3oz) or the whole jar (6oz) for some extra bling bling, mix well.
> 
> After doing a section, pore out whats left in your cup, in the bucket and stir some more.  Refill your cup about half way and contenue....
> ...


 when you say section do you mean like doors,hood,trunk ,fenders? for example spray the hood dump your cup,stir it pour in another half cup spray a fender and so on?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOO


I mean like one whole side........you never do flakes pearls.......or anything else for that matter panel by panel. Always walk it end to end.

But say you are doing one side, but still have some paint left over......don't start on the other side or other section........dump out what you got.......stir, and reload.


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

ever tried a pearl or flake under a satin top coat? Not for me but a friend is hooked on satin and wants to know. Personally i don;t think it would 'pop', particularly the flake,but you see sleds that look mint in satin,with what looks like close to pearl. Anyone?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I havn't done a satin pearl.........satin jobs are not populer here.....

But I did see a 61 caddy with a satin white with red pearl...........I liked it.

No it didn't pop, but you can defenatly till that it had pearl in it.


----------



## westernstyle (Jul 15, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

can you get a hold of a 2.2 tip?


----------



## westernstyle (Jul 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## westernstyle (Jul 15, 2005)

-------


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

If it's regular size.........then the 1.8 is just fine.


----------



## westernstyle (Jul 15, 2005)

--


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Great topic, thanks. :thumbsup: 

had a question, hope it dosent sound too stupid, 
how do you spray the flake over plastic / flexible parts, bumpers etc and keep it from cracking? 

do you have to add some kind of flex agent into every coat you spray?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eurocabi_@Dec 25 2005, 07:49 PM~4481141
> *Great topic, thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> had a question, hope it dosent sound too stupid,
> ...


alot of companies sell an flex or adhesion agent. theres one called "bulldog"


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

question on ice pearls. How much is too much? I was told if you lay too much of it down, then it gets muddy. I REALLY like the way white ice pearl looks over white base, but I wanna alot of bling and I'm scared I'd end up going overkill with it. Does the white/translucent flake www.kustomshop.com sells look similar to the white ice pearl?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchBladeCustoms_@Jan 17 2006, 02:00 AM~4638373
> *question on ice pearls. How much is too much? I was told if you lay too much of it down, then it gets muddy. I REALLY like the way white ice pearl looks over white base, but I wanna alot of bling and I'm scared I'd end up going overkill with it. Does the white/translucent flake www.kustomshop.com sells look similar to the white ice pearl?
> *


spray a test panel ,and record how much pearl you added :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Ice pearls are subtle so you can get away with using lots of it.....4oz's for a bigbody car is just about right IMO.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

but I agree......you can never go wrong with doing some test panels


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt much props to mi estilo cc

for that great tutorial on flake and sprayin.


keep up the good work .


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks good homie "te avientas"  U get down


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jan 23 2006, 03:05 AM~4685034
> *Ice pearls are subtle so  you can get away with using lots of it.....4oz's for a bigbody car is just about right IMO.
> *


i want to throw down some ice pearls on my cutlass how much should i use or can i get away with


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Dec 27 2005, 11:31 AM~4491390
> *alot of companies sell an flex or adhesion agent. theres one  called "bulldog"
> *


Flex agents are for just that, to keep it flexible. Most say it's only short lived 
though and after a few weeks it's totally gone. It's mainly for installing
flex parts so not to crack them. Most urethane clears are plenty flexible
enough.

Bulldog, a adhesion promoter, is an entirely different product.
It's for spraying on new plastic parts to make the paint stick.
It promotes "adhesion"
It has nothing to do with flexibility.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cuttydippin_@Feb 2 2006, 01:36 AM~4756451
> *i want to throw down some ice pearls on my cutlass how much should i use or can i get away with
> *


I did a babyblue metalic base with 2oz of blue ice over it......it was subtle....just like the owner wanted, but I would have gone with at least 4oz's


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m201/agrizz/3.jpg[/img]]chevy

i started with a black base, laid three coats of clear with flake (this was.004 micro 2 tablespoons per quart) then i topped it off with a generous final clear


----------



## 85CADDYFIED (Nov 23, 2005)

what color looks best under the blue ice pearl?

what color do you think this is on the 61 in the background?


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

looks like electric blue, or maybe kobalt


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

It's to light to be kobolt, and though I can't realy tel if its a candy, but if it is, it's more likly to be orientel blue


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

My first flake job
My First flake job 2
I layed down black base, and used topcoat clear for everything. The whole car is like glass, wetsanded and buffed twice. First wetsand and buff was done 2 days after paintjob, and second was done a month after (fully cured). I used mid-coat for mirrors and spoiler and the effect is completly different. The car has more bling than sparkle while mirrors and spoiler are vise-versa. Looks stunning in person. People go nuts when they see my car.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Aug 4 2006, 11:38 AM~5902448
> *http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m201/agrizz/3.jpg[/img]]chevy
> 
> i started with a black base, laid three coats of clear with flake (this was.004 micro 2 tablespoons per quart) then i topped it off with a generous final clear
> *



That looks fucking great man. What brands did you use?


----------



## Threadjacker (Sep 18, 2006)

> *That looks fucking great man. What brands did you use*


Yes I agree 100%! That looks <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>badass! </span>I want to know too.
*What brand of flake did you use?*


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Sep 30 2005, 12:40 PM~3917341
> *can you get a hold of a 2.2 tip?
> *


i have a 2.0


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Threadjacker_@Oct 10 2006, 08:37 AM~6339486
> *Yes I agree 100%!  That looks <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>badass! </span>I want to know too.
> What brand of flake did you use?
> *


thanks, i used all omni and i got the flake from matt at paintwithpearl.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

nice pic on the caddi
what would you say looks better,the paint with the flake in the clear.or the interclear pieces you done?
also.would i get this same look with silver flake,and my choice of candy over it? ive sprayed some things with the flake in inter clear and wasnt happpy with the bling under the candy,i may spray something withthe flake in a regular clear and candy that and compare the pieces


----------



## Threadjacker (Sep 18, 2006)

> *thanks, i used all omni and i got the flake from matt at paintwithpearl. *


Those little flakes <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>bass boat size!
That's the best looking flake job I've seen on this site. :cheesy:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Threadjacker_@Oct 14 2006, 01:14 PM~6368292
> *Those little flakes <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>bass boat size!
> That's the best looking flake job I've seen on this site. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lady_lac (Oct 18, 2006)

I just had my caddy fixed and repainted a metalic midnight blue after my baby got smashed I want a coat of blue flake to set it off, painter was suppost to do it but neglected to do so...What will it take to fix his mistake...can i just have blue flake added somewhere else later on without it bein to damn costly he is tryin to jack me cause I am a female and he's no gettin no mo money outta me...bastard


----------



## Threadjacker (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes.
You can have the paint lightly sanded and then haved the flakes sprayed in an intercoat clear and then covered with hi solid clear.
Same process as he was suppose to have done, except for the sanding.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cominos86mc (Jan 4, 2008)

is a fan on a gun the nozzle on the cap,beter yet the bolt on the back of gun behind trigger theres also one on botom and side of gun its a gravity feed craftsman 1.5mm fluid tip


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to put all this down.. good infos


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Sep 29 2005, 02:58 AM~3907464
> *NOOOOOOOOO
> I mean like one whole side........you never do flakes pearls.......or anything else for that matter panel by panel.   Always walk it end to end.
> 
> ...



i was kinda curious about this panel by panel remark, i was always told thats the best way to do one because of build up issues from tape lines in the jambs and it prevents over spray/build up in the jambs as well, i was told as long as you remember how many coats were sprayed on each panel with the same width and viscousity of fluid coming out i would be ok?

i was planning on basing and shooting my flake and topcoat panel by panel on different dates because im limited to garage space, also i was going to use a digital scale to weigh my flakes before mixing them in the same amout of clear each occasion, if the base is the same color as my flake and the flakes are all the same color plus totally covers my base then why would panel by panel be an issue?  

also each panel i will be spraying will be flat, my car is on a rotessorie where i can turn it to make each side of the car lay flat as well the parts like hood and fenders will just be sat on horses, i guess i would just need a rollin ladder or a walk tower to reach that high for the quarters??? :biggrin:


----------



## HotDogTree (Mar 3, 2008)

Any thoughts on flake over black vs flake over color match base. It would be good to see some of you pros do a coparo. Also wondering if anyone shoots flake with an hvlp. I just modified one up with a 2.2 tip but haven't used it yet.


----------



## STREETLIFE KUSTOMS (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is just a taste of what I do.


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Holly shit is that nice. I love the blue and the flake. Wow very nice.


----------



## STREETLIFE KUSTOMS (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by badassb5_@Jun 22 2008, 12:02 PM~10925383
> *Holly shit is that nice. I love the blue and the flake. Wow very nice.
> *


*Thanks bro!!! *


----------



## STREETLIFE KUSTOMS (Jun 16, 2008)

This one is from tonite, just laid the candy orange over silver flake base, 1st of 9 stages. This ones going to be pissed off with matching fenders.


----------



## STREETLIFE KUSTOMS (Jun 16, 2008)

Second stage done, 7 more to go. I specialize in old school patterns and flake!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETLIFE KUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2008, 02:44 AM~10938309
> *Second stage done, 7 more to go. I specialize in old school patterns and flake!
> 
> 
> ...


*god damn :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: you got down homie!!!*


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

im looking to paint my car a white pearl, i picked up a 2oz jar of alabaster white pearl and im wondering how much i should use to do my 92 caprice. Would half a jar be enough 2 do the car?? any recomendations?? im also looking to do some real subtle pearl fade patterns on the roof in diff color blue pearls


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

TTT


----------



## streetdynamics (Jan 24, 2008)

where are those pics at ? i would like to see them ..


----------



## 70DELTA88 (Sep 2, 2008)

YEAH I WAS WONDERING WHAT THEY LOOKED LIKED TOO. THIS IS GOOD INFO.. GOOD POST :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

2010 bump


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Do I have to put primer before Sliver base then candy?


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

my car is already painted . it is like a gun metal blue color metallic . i want to flake my roof close to the same color as the rest of my car , can i just scuff the clear and shoot the flake or do i have to put new base then flake. how do i get close to the same color can i use the same base with gunmetal blue flake or should i do test panels?? thanks


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

Dry sand all your open flat areas with 600or800g paper scotch brite all your edges real good and put what ever you want right on top of your old paint make sure you clean it real good before you start sanding on it


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> my car is already painted . it is like a gun metal blue color metallic . i want to flake my roof close to the same color as the rest of my car , can i just scuff the clear and shoot the flake or do i have to put new base then flake. how do i get close to the same color can i use the same base with gunmetal blue flake or should i do test panels?? thanks


???????


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

bonediggetie said:


> Dry sand all your open flat areas with 600or800g paper scotch brite all your edges real good and put what ever you want right on top of your old paint make sure you clean it real good before you start sanding on it


 how abou the color how will it look what do i got to do to match


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

So do i spary my base, then flake, then candy? Need help its my first time so i need lots of help im spraying the ultra mini flake so wats the smallest nozzle can i use?


----------



## Guapo's six2 rag (Aug 21, 2009)

Good thread...


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

x2 1 of the best lost threads i say myself  but told me watt 2 do bout addn more n diff flake on my already flaked out coupe, here it is now






will post pics thru process.. addn 1 pnd of sky blue,:h5: may do the whole car, or patterns with it :dunno:


----------



## dropped_97blazer (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt good thread


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

If u already have base n clear on but havent cut n buff what do you grit do you sand before you shoot flake


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> If u already have base n clear on but havent cut n buff what do you grit do you sand before you shoot flake


I wouldn't do anything more than 600. I personally do 320 on a da or block sand.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

So 320-600 DA or block then shoot flake


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> I wouldn't do anything more than 600. I personally do 320 on a da or block sand.


Dry?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

600 wet


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Dry?


yes i use a DA and sand it wit 320 dry. but 600 is safer if u dont wanna cut through the flake.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

My homeboy is going to paint my 64's roof.I want it to be white base with ice pearl. How much flake would I need for the roof??


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

mademan9 said:


> My homeboy is going to paint my 64's roof.I want it to be white base with ice pearl. How much flake would I need for the roof??


ummm this dont make sense?? you want to white base wit ice pearl than shoot flake over it?? why??


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was calling ice pearl ,flakes.
How much of this do i need for the roof?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

mademan9 said:


> I was calling ice pearl ,flakes.
> How much of this do i need for the roof?
> View attachment 602892


For a roof one jar is lots,with ice pearl too much can be a bad thing.


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> For a roof one jar is lots,with ice pearl too much can be a bad thing.


OK sounds good.so this little jar is enough.We'll just spray to liking! thanks for the help


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

3wheelKing said:


> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m201/agrizz/3.jpg[/img]]chevy
> 
> i started with a black base, laid three coats of clear with flake (this was.004 micro 2 tablespoons per quart) then i topped it off with a generous final clear


cant see the pic got another link?


----------



## dirtywaterdiver (Apr 29, 2012)

*Any suggestions*

I have a white '68 DeVille convertible and would like to do something with the paint. I want to keep it white for the most part (the roof is white, the interior is maroon) but I am thinking of maybe two tone. 

Maybe the back half of the car in another color, or possibly the top and bottom. It is a long boat so there is plenty of room. Flake and pearls are a nice touch, but I am partially color blind so your thoughts and ideas would be appreciated.

this is a cool looking option.


----------



## TheBarberSteve (Apr 30, 2012)

ok so on this Flake process i am old skool and i use osf. it is real reflective. i shoot on a 2.5 tip on the gun when i spray the jumbo bass boat flake. i use the same thing they use to spray, i spray resing, after i shoot two coats of just resing let it set for a 2 to 3 weeks sand and then i can lay out patterns or candy on top and clear coat. this way u can change the candy color anytime u want and not have to re flake the whole vehicle.


----------



## Kiko 78 (Mar 7, 2012)

Firme info Carnal thanks.


----------



## texasville64 (Dec 16, 2011)

Very good thread I hope more people will keep thos going


----------



## nytling92 (Nov 19, 2013)

OK, I'll keep it going. I've asked a couple times and received no reply yet, so I'll try this thread. I paint on the side as a hobby/side job and I feel like I'm pretty good. I do flames, metal, fire, faux chrome, etc.... I'm no muralist. I love alot of the paint jobs I see here and have always wanted to try a flake job. I haven't got any requests for but maybe if I did some sample parts and people saw them.... who knows. Anyways, my question is just about the base. I want to do a silver flake base and different candies over that. I have read many of the threads here but I need some clarification. So I start with a silver base. Then I can use the flake in an intercoat clear? After that I bury it in a top coat clear? Just making sure but up to this point it seems pretty straight forward. Now to ready for patterns/designs, sand this down with 600? And now what really has me thinking, you can spray basecoat candies over the the top coat clear? I've done this before but it ate into the clear and made it look like antiqued laquer. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes dhoot it like 2 or 3 full paintjobs. Base silver and whatever flake you want in binder/intercoat. Then clear atleast 3-4 coats. Let dry 3-5 days then cut it flat with 500-600. Now you have a smooth surface to do any taping as well as shooting the patterns with candy or basecoats. Then reclear with atleast 5-6 coats of clear


----------



## nytling92 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey, thanks swangin68! Is there ever a problem with the reducer eating that first layer of clear? I'm headed out on vacation for a week but when I get back I'm going to try a couple small projects for myself. If you all don't mind I may ask a few more questions along the way.


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ive never had an issue with it eating clear.


----------

